# hybrid tank tankless



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Did this the other day. No more running out of hot water for this family,,, Awesome machinery 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

and a grundfos "smart" recirk pump

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Your kidding right?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Why, what's wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plastic no bueno for relief valve and tying in 2 reliefs into 1 no good...with a valven the relief valve line??? you gota be yanking chain here..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I pulled out a 50 gas, the relief goes up and out so a drain down Valve must be at the lowest point, cpvc is fine for relief

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

only steel or copper for relief in my neck of the woods...im sure running all that pipe on a relief valve is not code, and how would anyone know if something was wrong with the relief piped to god knows where..lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's piped to the outside, you can see it, prolly 8' of pipe

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I know the relief looks ulgy but idc, it passes code here and will work flawlessly if needed for the life of the unit & I didn't have many fittings to make it beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> only steel or copper for relief in my neck of the woods...im sure running all that pipe on a relief valve is not code, and how would anyone know if something was wrong with the relief piped to god knows where..lol


Steel? You're kidding, right? So if that valve has a slow drip the steel rusts the valve shut. Might as well put a plug in it at that point.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

See the Relief Drain down stop?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Why not just pipe it all in copper ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

canuck92 said:


> Why not just pipe it all in copper ?


Good question, CPVC IS APPROVED for the installation. Cpvc is much cheaper than copper. Cpvc work is quicker. 
Cpvc will do the job the same as copper.
More than likely it will only see water when the owner does a yearly maintenance inspection 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Your code require mixing valve an shut offs on hwt ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why, what's wrong? Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In all the years of doing plumbing I have never seen reliefs piped like that, but if it's good in your region go for it. I don't have a problem with the cpvc, I know it's rated for it.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I do most of my relief drips in CPVC. I was asked once by an inspector to use the adapters with the brass threads. So I do them all like that now.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> I do most of my relief drips in CPVC. I was asked once by an inspector to use the adapters with the brass threads. So I do them all like that now.


Flowguard recommends the brass thread for this application.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Green, who makes that unit? Have not seen one yet


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a rinnai rh180

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I've had zero problems with plastic cpvc male adapters, don't over tighten them. I would use brass-cpvc adapters if it was a pressure pipe 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

canuck92 said:


> Your code require mixing valve an shut offs on hwt ?


-Shut-Off Valve yes
-Mixing Valve no

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

How about vacuum relief valves for your tanks?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> How about vacuum relief valves for your tanks?


Bottom feed only

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

that 3/4 vertical pex is the vrv,,, Watts n-36

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Bottom feed only Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 not per NFPA 54


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> not per NFPA 54


Idk, not used or enforced here in Metro Atlanta . Email the inspection dept and tell them to enforce them, and I'll add another item to the invoice!

Can you link that code

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone else installing vacuum relief valves on all there tank WHers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I am not a tankless guy, I don't get it. Is that hybrid heater not a tankless unit with a storage unit? If so how is that considered tankless? In this customers case is it cheaper to buy that unit than a tank style. Is it about recovery rate or gpm's?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Idk, not used or enforced here in Metro Atlanta . Email the inspection dept and tell them to enforce them, and I'll add another item to the invoice!
> 
> Can you link that code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Same in Miami. Bottom feed only.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What gas code do you guys use


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I just read IPC ( it's been a while) and your compliant. In Ma all water heater and storage tanks get vacuum reliefs. Ironically Watts is a Ma company, someone must be lobbying the board. lol


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think IPC reads bottom fed heaters and when the heater is installed on the same floor or above a fixture.. At least that is the code I am held to in my area


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

*They certainly allow wierd stuff in Georgia*

1. Section 8 Water Heater Code Interpretation 
IRC 2803.6.1 / UPC 608.5

Requirements for discharge pipe. The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature-relief valve or combination valve shall:
1. Not be directly connector the drainage system.
2. Discharge through an air gap located in the same room as the water heater.
3. Not be smaller than the diameter of the outlet of the valve served and shall discharge full size to the air gap.
4. Serve a single relief device and shall not connect to piping serving any other relief device or equipment.
5. Discharge to the floor, to an indirect waste receptor or to the outdoors. Where discharging to the outdoors in areas subject to freezing, discharge piping shall be first piped to an indirect waste receptor through an air gap located in a conditioned area.
6. Discharge in a manner that does not cause personal injury or structural damage.
7. Discharge to a termination point that is readily observable by the building occupants.
8. Not be trapped.
9. Be installed to flow by gravity.
10. Not terminate more than 6 inches above the floor or waste receptor.
11. Not have a threaded connection at the end of the piping.
12. Not have valves or tee fittings.
13. Be constructed of those materials listed in section P2904.5 or material tested, rated, and approved for such use in accordance with ASME a1132.2.4.1.


*However Georgia for instance has amended the code for the TPR drain line.*
This is the amendment, and a link to the amendment:

504.6 Requirements for discharge piping. The relief valve shall discharge full size, separately to a safe place of disposal such as a concrete floor, outside the building, an indirect waste receptor, or other approved location. The discharge shall terminate in a manner that does not cause injury to occupants in the immediate area or structural damage to the building. When the relief valve discharge piping goes upward, a thermal expansion control device shall be installed on the cold water distribution or service pipe in accordance with Section 607.3.2. If the discharge pipe is trapped, provisions shall be made to drain the low point of the trapped portion of the discharge pipe. 
(Effective January 1, 2007)

http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/constructioncodes/programs/downloads/codespdf/IPC%202007.pdf

*Doesn't mean its safe, who checks the drain valve on a frequent basis?*


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ZL700 said:


> 1. Section 8 Water Heater Code Interpretation
> IRC 2803.6.1 / UPC 608.5
> 
> Requirements for discharge pipe. The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature-relief valve or combination valve shall:
> ...



No one


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ZL700 said:


> 1. Section 8 Water Heater Code Interpretation IRC 2803.6.1 / UPC 608.5 Requirements for discharge pipe. The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature-relief valve or combination valve shall: 1. Not be directly connector the drainage system. 2. Discharge through an air gap located in the same room as the water heater. 3. Not be smaller than the diameter of the outlet of the valve served and shall discharge full size to the air gap. 4. Serve a single relief device and shall not connect to piping serving any other relief device or equipment. 5. Discharge to the floor, to an indirect waste receptor or to the outdoors. Where discharging to the outdoors in areas subject to freezing, discharge piping shall be first piped to an indirect waste receptor through an air gap located in a conditioned area. 6. Discharge in a manner that does not cause personal injury or structural damage. 7. Discharge to a termination point that is readily observable by the building occupants. 8. Not be trapped. 9. Be installed to flow by gravity. 10. Not terminate more than 6 inches above the floor or waste receptor. 11. Not have a threaded connection at the end of the piping. 12. Not have valves or tee fittings. 13. Be constructed of those materials listed in section P2904.5 or material tested, rated, and approved for such use in accordance with ASME a1132.2.4.1. However Georgia for instance has amended the code for the TPR drain line. This is the amendment, and a link to the amendment: 504.6 Requirements for discharge piping. The relief valve shall discharge full size, separately to a safe place of disposal such as a concrete floor, outside the building, an indirect waste receptor, or other approved location. The discharge shall terminate in a manner that does not cause injury to occupants in the immediate area or structural damage to the building. When the relief valve discharge piping goes upward, a thermal expansion control device shall be installed on the cold water distribution or service pipe in accordance with Section 607.3.2. If the discharge pipe is trapped, provisions shall be made to drain the low point of the trapped portion of the discharge pipe. (Effective January 1, 2007) http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/constructioncodes/programs/downloads/codespdf/IPC%202007.pdf Doesn't mean its safe, who checks the drain valve on a frequent basis?


 well there ya go


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm confused as to why on the pop off it goes up then out. Out here in Virginia, never seen it. Is it considered some type of air gap or something?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> 1. S
> 
> 
> *However Georgia for instance has amended the code for the TPR drain line.*
> ...




Thank you for the great post!

I try to follow the rules.

I know people that check them annually, they also flush them out.

I explain this to my customers after installing new hw tanks. I tell them to read the instructions for all the details. If I have a T&P going up i show them the drain down valve and explain how to drain it down after exercising the valve.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plumdrum...any issues with this set up ( expansion tank just to the right out of pic)


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't see a vacuum relief valve, expand tank on hot side and no pan

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Plumdrum...any issues with this set up ( expansion tank just to the right out of pic)


From what I can see that would not pass here.
1- no vacuum relief (that I can see)
2- relief looks like it is piped into safety pan.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

And that drain down hose bibb needs a









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> And that drain down hose bibb needs a Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd cut him slack on that. Drain built onto water heaters do not have them.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Plumdrum...any issues with this set up ( expansion tank just to the right out of pic)
> ...


Well...there is a shutoff missing to isolate the expansion tank. But the relief is 6" away from the bottom of the pan. And theres a drain that goes to a funnel floor drain. I dont think we require vacuume breakers on the tanks here, im going to look into that though.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Well...there is a shutoff missing to isolate the expansion tank. But the relief is 6" away from the bottom on the pan. And theres a drain that goes to a funnel floor drain. I dont think we require vacuume breakers on the tanks here, im going to look into that though.


You asked, but that's my code.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> I don't see a vacuum relief valve, expand tank on hot side and no pan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There is a pan. Its the black metal thing the tank is on its suspended 12' up in the ceiling.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This is how we do it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Manufacturer says different







manufacturer says cold side

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Its cool to compare work/codes too other parts of the world, thats why i post pics with a comment. Always a good chance of learning new things aswell


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

You're a brave soul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> I don't see a vacuum relief valve, expand tank on hot side and no pan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Is there a pan under the one with the upflow t&P?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> Is there a pan under the one with the upflow t&P?


No


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

What about this one? Did I do good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

rwh said:


> GREENPLUM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a vacuum relief valve, expand tank on hot side and no pan
> ...


Yes


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > GREENPLUM said:
> ...


Woops wrong comment lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> What about this one? Did I do good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is the new install pictures 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

another

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've always been taught to use a VB on all tank water heaters. 6" above top of the tank. And they do enforce it in RI.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> another
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Exp tank support?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Threaded Brass is supporting it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Manufacturer says different manufacturer says cold side Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Your pic, says supported


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Got any pics of heaters you installed?

I forgot you just inspector, not a working plumber. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got any pics of heaters you installed? I forgot you just inspector, not a working plumber. Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nah, they've probably have been replaced by now, but I hung my expansion tanks in the vertical position like the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Which manufacturer? There all different! Some say one thing others say different

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Nah, they've probably have been replaced by now, but I hung my expansion tanks in the vertical position like the manufacturer recommends.


Pic or its not true

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Pic or its not true Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 lol, I'll go through the scrap yards


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's one off my combi Navien


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

There's no support there

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Emt conduit strap on pvc

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> another Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pump motor cannot be installed in that position, and insulation to close to single wall pipe, I'll leave the CSST crap alone.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> There's no support there Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 not required, pipe is supported


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Emt conduit strap on pvc Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 that's a ips split ring.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> that's a ips split ring.


I'll allow it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'll allow it! Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 thank god, I was loosing sleep on that one👍


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> thank god, I was loosing sleep on that one👍


God has nothing to do with this

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> God has nothing to do with this Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 where Have I heard hat before??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Pump motor cannot be installed in that position, and insulation to close to single wall pipe, I'll leave the CSST crap alone.


Yeah it can , you need to do more homework,, you're wrong, call in your supervisor, lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://us.grundfos.com/content/dam/GPU/Products/98563206_0614_Grundfos_Comfort_US_QG.pdf

I didn't have to look far. 1st page.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Finally , took an inspector to find the problem. I'll post the corrected pic when the second problem is found

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Finally , took an inspector to find the problem. I'll post the corrected pic when the second problem is found Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm a plumber first believe it or not, inspector second.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm a plumber first believe it or not, inspector second.


I'm just glad you're around!

I know the plumber in ya, but you gotta know why I must bust on inspectors, sorry 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Add a second valve and lose the check on the recirc line and your good, can't see if check is installed on incoming cold.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'm just glad you're around! I know the plumber in ya, but you gotta know why I must bust on inspectors, sorry Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 yes because in IPC land most inspectors are not plumbers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> yes because in IPC land most inspectors are not plumbers.


💯 correct! It's embarrassing 😳

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This is why I love my state and our code. These things do not happen, although in my past I have dealt with some dumb inspectors.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Add a second valve and lose the check on the recirc line and your good, can't see if check is installed on incoming cold.


 and a purge set up


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

is that b vent i see on a tankless?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> is that b vent i see on a tankless?


Yeah, it's OK with that model 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Yeah, it's OK with that model
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


whaaaat! how so? is that unit atmospheric draft? b vent is not gas tight! typically required class 3 sealed vent system stainless or pvc for pressurized draft.
what is the make of that tankless so i can check it out?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

https://www.rinnai.us/hybrid

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ok thanks.. wow i wonder how the hell this thing got approval for b vent


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> ok thanks.. wow i wonder how the hell this thing got approval for b vent


It gets hot hot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> whaaaat! how so? is that unit atmospheric draft? b vent is not gas tight! typically required class 3 sealed vent system stainless or pvc for pressurized draft. what is the make of that tankless so i can check it out?


Dude, it's got a draft hood. Should not be that difficult to figure out.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Dude, it's got a draft hood. Should not be that difficult to figure out.


Sorry wrong unit, thought you were talking about the AO Smith


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that hybird unit looks interesting, especially that the flue must go up a standard chimney as the manual states its NOT approved for horizontal venting through a wall, it must have a very soft exhaust fan so it doesnt blow the flue gases back into another connected appliance...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that hybird unit looks interesting, especially that the flue must go up a standard chimney as the manual states its NOT approved for horizontal venting through a wall, it must have a very soft exhaust fan so it doesnt blow the flue gases back into another connected appliance...


 its a category 1 appliance, if sized properly it can be common vented with b vent or a listed chimney liner.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Another one installed today.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Another one installed today.


Relief discharge going up hill??


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> 1. Section 8 Water Heater Code Interpretation
> IRC 2803.6.1 / UPC 608.5
> 
> Requirements for discharge pipe. The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature-relief valve or combination valve shall:
> ...


Yep,, uphill!!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> http://us.grundfos.com/content/dam/GPU/Products/98563206_0614_Grundfos_Comfort_US_QG.pdf
> 
> I didn't have to look far. 1st page.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


>


 pass


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Relief going uphill would leave to much chance of bacteria wouldn't do it even if it was allowed.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Relief going uphill would leave to much chance of bacteria wouldn't do it even if it was allowed.


Where/how would the bacteria get introduced into everyday life?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Relief going uphill would leave to much chance of bacteria wouldn't do it even if it was allowed.


I highly doubt that and disagree with you. It's not a problem, any you would prolly do it if your code allowed


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I highly doubt that and disagree with you. It's not a problem, any you would prolly do it if your code allowed


 nope


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Another one installed today.



the job looks ok to me....I use cpvc all the time on the overflow pipe...... its 36c a foot compared to copper at $2 bucks.. and it works fine

but my question is why did you not install the water heater in a washing machine pan or some other pan in case of future floods....??? 

I have to guess that their is no drain anywhere down in in the concrete or you would not
be piping that t+p valve overhead>

I still would install it in a washing machine pan..... but that is just me..

Is there no floor drain down in this basement to pipe it to???

When there is no drain, I normally install the pan and extend a 3/4 male adaptor out of the pan so someone could at least hook up a garden hose to it and pipe it out of the house ??

just wondering


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No floor drain mark, guess i could have put it in a pan and capped off the drain outlet


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> nope


What if you had no choice? Very few basement mechanical rooms here in Atlanta have a floor drain. As well as most of the time you have no choice but to run the t&p overhead. And nowhere to run a pan drain. Tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of homes, all similar.

Standard here is a daylight basement (back of house only) with 2-3 sides of house below or partially below grade. Add in a no floor drain mechanical room center of the finished basement at the front of the house and where do you run the drain? Across the finished floor?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone have success with the Wags valve? I could add it to my WH checklist & invoice. I've only heard bad reviews @ supply house


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> What if you had no choice? Very few basement mechanical rooms here in Atlanta have a floor drain. As well as most of the time you have no choice but to run the t&p overhead. And nowhere to run a pan drain. Tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of homes, all similar.
> 
> Standard here is a daylight basement (back of house only) with 2-3 sides of house below or partially below grade. Add in a no floor drain mechanical room center of the finished basement at the front of the house and where do you run the drain? Across the finished floor?




I have also installed a small condensate pump in a washing machine pan a few times and piped the water up into the nearby washing machine outlet.... or it could be pumped 100 feet away with water softener size drain hose.... 

We had a million dollar condo project that the dumbass contractor did not put floor drains or pans under the electric water heaters for 5 floors up..:yes::yes:.... Soooo When a heater blew it would take out all the floors below it... 


these little pumps about the size of a soft ball would pump out a ****load of water and I offer them to anyone with a nice finished basement and no floor drain... 

The funny part of the story is they were million dollar condos but everyone in the place were all a bunch of cheap asses and would not even consider upgrading their 12 year old heaters with this pan and pump concept....:blink:.. I think they took pleasure in the idea of dumping a load of water on the people below them....
great neighbors to have living above you.:laughing: 

I have a picture of one somewhere......


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A t+p is designed to blow at 210 degrees, I don't know if a condensate pump can handle that temp.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> Anyone have success with the Wags valve? I could add it to my WH checklist & invoice. I've only heard bad reviews @ supply house


Watts 210 valve installed here when no drain accessible.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> Watts 210 valve installed here when no drain accessible.


Interesting. That's a new one on me. I will research that one more. A couple of tough inspectors around here would have an opinion I bet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> A t+p is designed to blow at 210 degrees, I don't know if a condensate pump can handle that temp.



I.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> A t+p is designed to blow at 210 degrees, I don't know if a condensate pump can handle that temp.



I am pretty sure it would handle the hot water for a good while, long enough for help to arrive and its better than nothing at all on the 4th floor of a condo.

I cannot find the picture in my archives but I forgot to mention that we also threw a *water alarm* in the pan too.... 

I suppose the alarm might drown after a few minutes too so you want to get an alarm with wire probes to lay down in the pan.....

So what good is a wags valve if the unit is not installed in a pan?? 
There is no 100% guarantee that when the water leaks it will head instinctively to that wags valve....and miss tripping it off by 6 inches... 

Now that would piss you off 
.:laughing::yes:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> Watts 210 valve installed here when no drain accessible.


I do work for some investors and they were looking to buy a house before it went to foreclosure in Carson, CA. Division of building and safety inspected the house and called that out. I don't know if they're banned everywhere now or just that city.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> What if you had no choice? Very few basement mechanical rooms here in Atlanta have a floor drain. As well as most of the time you have no choice but to run the t&p overhead. And nowhere to run a pan drain. Tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of homes, all similar. Standard here is a daylight basement (back of house only) with 2-3 sides of house below or partially below grade. Add in a no floor drain mechanical room center of the finished basement at the front of the house and where do you run the drain? Across the finished floor?


 Ok one it is code here to have a floor drain in a mechanical room. Two there is always a way to remove discharge water. And three if you have a walk out basement why there isn't something already there is beyond me. I would rather put a sump pump in a five gallon bucket and discharge it than leave dead water against a safety valve. Two big problems would occur one bacteria would grow in the discharge from the heater two the valve will leak at sometime and calcium buildup will block the drain. The drain port is a liability insurance factor only, no home owner will ever check to see if there is fluid. There is to many ways that this could fall back in your lap as a lawsuit for serious damage. I would do something else.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yawl Beverly Hills plumbers or what? My customers are so cheap, their houses so ghetto, their brains so puddled, that going the expense for a valve that probably won't do its job is not reality.

In the last 10 years, I've had one t&p kick and that was because it was corroded. I would like to see a viable alternative to the t&p valve, but you kids have no freaking idea how slow our industry is to change.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I do work for some investors and they were looking to buy a house before it went to foreclosure in Carson, CA. Division of building and safety inspected the house and called that out. I don't know if they're banned everywhere now or just that city.



Good to know, I hadn't heard about the Valve being banned. They aren't inexpensive but sure have made my life easier.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I only had 1 service call last year where only the T&P Valve failed. None so far this year.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

How many safety valves actually open? Most heaters I have removed with this type of uphill relief line are dry due to the safety valve never opened..

Some inspectors here do not allow a t&p line to discharge into a hub drain or sump. They MUST be piped outside regardless.


----------



## jobrendanr (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree about the steel comment. That is not something that will hold over time. The steel will completely shut it down and then that whole beautiful/not beautiful piece of machinery will shut down. I had a problem like that recently and honestly I wanted to do the same thing that you did. That was the vision that I had in my head of what would be the best long-term solution to this recent call I was on. I looked for the right parts, but steel just kept feeling wrong. I poked around at http://plumberlasvegaspro.com and found everything that I needed. They really got me out of a pinch. In the end the alternative solution was spot on.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jobrendanr said:


> I agree about the steel comment. That is not something that will hold over time. The steel will completely shut it down and then that whole beautiful/not beautiful piece of machinery will shut down. I had a problem like that recently and honestly I wanted to do the same thing that you did. That was the vision that I had in my head of what would be the best long-term solution to this recent call I was on. I looked for the right parts, but steel just kept feeling wrong. I poked around at http://plumberlasvegaspro.com and found everything that I needed. They really got me out of a pinch. In the end the alternative solution was spot on.


Not even a plumber here


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jobrendanr said:


> I agree about the steel comment. That is not something that will hold over time. The steel will completely shut it down and then that whole beautiful/not beautiful piece of machinery will shut down. I had a problem like that recently and honestly I wanted to do the same thing that you did. That was the vision that I had in my head of what would be the best long-term solution to this recent call I was on. I looked for the right parts, but steel just kept feeling wrong. I poked around at http://plumberlasvegaspro.com and found everything that I needed. They really got me out of a pinch. In the end the alternative solution was spot on.


if you want to see stupid and funny, their websight is a joke, looks like a 1st grader did the spelling and grammar...complete losers...


----------

